# Controle vocale de la musique...



## polothentik (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Existe t-il une application iPhone qui permette de gérer l'écoute de la musique sans avoir à sortir son iPhone de la poche...

Exemple :

On préparamètre les différentes actions de l'application tel que : "lock" "unlock" "suivant" "précédent" "lecture" "pause" "rechercher + épeler le morceau"
Préparamètre avec la diction de toutes les actions et celle des lettres de l'aphabet et du mot "espace". En gros c'est comme si on visualiser une police (un font) seulement à la place es lattres ce sont des sons.

Au lancement de l'application le micro des écouteurs reste actif et attend que l'on déverrouille "unlock" ou vérouille "lock" la parole (afin de pouvoir parler normalement sans altérer la lecture de la musique)

Voilà ma question... une telle application existe t-elle ?

Merci


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Parmi les nouvelles fonctionnalités de l' iPhone OS 3, il y a le contrôle vocal. Il faudra voir jusqu'où ce contrôle vocal peut être utilisé par les développeurs des applications.


----------

